# Grilled Greek Lamb Pockets



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

My thanks to Zippy for these,
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/middle-eastern-spiced-burgetr.277681/#post-1854123


Of course I had to try these, and my family is happy I did.
I even got my MiL to eat lamb and like it.... _Shocker!_
She loved them and the Tzatziki sauce too... She's never had Tzatziki sauce she says... _The hell you say?!_


So here we go.


*Grilled Greek Lamb Pockets with Tzatziki Sauce*


3lbs ground Lamb
1/2C each finely chopped fresh Parsley and Cilantro
3/4C finely chopped Green Onion

1.5C Feta cheese crumbles
1T EVOO
2T Cumin and Coriander
1T Salt and Black Pepper
Combine all and mix well









































































Stuff into Pita Pocket bread
Fire up your grill, I used high direct heat
As you put them on the grill lightly brush with EVOO
Grill till golden on both sides
Serve piping hot with lots of Tzatziki sauce


*Tzatziki Sauce*
2 semi peeled (striped) and seeded English cucumbers
salt well and place in wire strainer over bowl and let the salt pull moisture out
after a hour place in cheesecloth or similar and squeeze liquid out
now finely minced the cucumbers or chop in blender



Combine the following in a bowl
2 parts Sour Cream, 2C

1 part plain Greek yogurt, 1C

3T garlic paste

juice of half a lemon, 3T approx
2t salt
2-4 T of fresh finely chopped Dill, Thyme or Mint

(choose one herb and add according to taste)


Mix all ingredients together, taste and adjust salt, lemon and herbs
Refrigerate for several hours for flavors to meld.












No money shot as I had to scramble to get mine as the horde descended on the Kitchen.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks and sounds delicious. no wonder MIL liked it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I love lamb but the family hates it so only time I eat it is when I get me a chop or 2 and cook em when I'm doing something else. The pockets look great, but I hate cucumber so the sauce would be outta the question...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks Great!!!!! My folks love lamb. Mighty give that a whirl!:thumbup:


----------

